# help with a mixing valve



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

can anyone identify this mixing valve (what brand it is )


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Nealfromjpt said:


> can anyone identify this mixing valve (what brand it is )


Why bother , put a new one in.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Why bother , put a new one in.


It does look pretty rough. Is it connected to the sch80 PVC?


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

yes it is connected to the sch 80 , and yes i would replace it if it was my call......however , the unit itself is functioning ok it just has a leak coming from a union above it, so if i mess with it at all i want to at least have an idea, on parts and availability


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Offer to replace it and give them a cost to replace and warn them that by messing with it it may cause it to HAVE to be replaced at said cost


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I would still put a new valve in just because of all the corrosion.It's not worth having it fail in 6 months or immediately after the repair, I would not trust it. Especially if I couldn't identify it.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Frome the photo it looks like it may be a Leonard mixing valve but it is hard to tell. I would replace it parts for Leonards are very pricey.


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

guys i totally agree with you all , i want to replace it .i guess i am just trying to be fair to my customer and let them have some options . believe me i will strongly suggest they replace it.... a big thank you to all who have replied


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Nealfromjpt said:


> guys i totally agree with you all , i want to replace it .i guess i am just trying to be fair to my customer and let them have some options . believe me i will strongly suggest they replace it.... a big thank you to all who have replied


No such thing as being fair ... Your good will ... Will surely backfire leaving you holding the bag...

There is such a thing called disservice ... Meaning you are letting the customer dictate the proper and only way to go about this..

You are the professional here .... Time to step up to the plate and tell them there is one sure fired way to resolve the problem for many years to come


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

One word.... MOENTROL


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> One word.... MOENTROL


Another word Positemp


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Another word Positemp


 Noooooo... postitemp are crap!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Noooooo... postitemp are crap!


Never had a problem ... When I come to think about it moentrol has a few problems


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> One word.... MOENTROL


 Yep moentrol should do it!:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Nealfromjpt said:


> can anyone identify this mixing valve (what brand it is )


 what size is it?


----------

